# Really sharp pain under left rib



## happy&healthy

Been having this for a few days. What is it? I thought it might be my bra...but I get it even when I let the girls free. So if anyone knows...that will be awesome.


----------



## AprilMum2009

I dont know, but is it not heart burn?? Iv neva had it befor its just a guess x x x :hug: x x


----------



## happy&healthy

I don't know. It feels like bruising, someone pressing into me really sharply-- but I don't think the baby can kick up there yet.


----------



## Holly21

The most likely thing is a muscle spasm/strain, especially if it's sore when you breathe in. Sharp pain felt in the chest area should always be evaluated by a doctor - pregnant women are more prone to forming blood clots in the body, and the lungs are usually the place where they end up getting stuck which can cause pain, with or without breathlessness. Muscle strain is the most likely thing but if it's been going on for a few days, get checked out :hug:


----------



## Janisdkh

Does it hurt more when you are sitting up? Does it go away when you lay down? Does it feel like an annoying type pain more then a painful one? I get that but mine is a pregnancy ulcer. I dont get it much now because I watch what I eat normally. With my other girls I had it bad throught my entire pregnancy. It's like it never went away. I hated sitting up for long periods of time. I would try and lean or press into it to ease it but nothing helps but laying down.


----------



## happy&healthy

It does hurt more when I am sitting up and seems to go away when laying down. But I guess I don't feel like its food related. Maybe I should go look at the symptoms of ulcers. Its not a whole lot of pain, but it does make me wince and is more then annoying. it seems to extend around my side, just at the bottom of my left rib.


----------



## Janisdkh

Ulcers flair up with certain foods. Alot can bug them. Cooked chicken can O,o Thats all I eat. I still suffer with this pregnancy but not as much. As soon as I give birth im better lol. It goes away completely. Normally my ulcer is under my right rib and sooo uncomfy but this time its under my left. They can range in pain. My second daughter I couldnt handle family functions or anything because it hurt. I am just saying from experience eventhough it can be something else. It does though sound like a pregnancy ulcer. When I first went to the hospital they told me it was a bruise from my rib. I moved a certain way and my rib bruised my esophagus. How funny does that sound lol They take awhile to heal. Let me know what it is when you find out. Im curious

Good luck


----------



## Holly21

Unlikely to be an ulcer from the symptoms and site you describe. The pain radiation pattern sounds more classical of a muscular problem, however the bottom of the lungs extend to the area you describe and although they contain no pain nerves,themselves, they are surrounded by a covering which is rich in pain nerves: lung pain is usually worse breathing or moving about and relieved by lying still. Your spleen is also in that area and may feel squashed by the baby though this is a less likely cause. Constipation pain is usually felt over at the left side. Impossible to tell unless a doctor sees you face to face and examines you :hug:


----------



## WelshGirl

I got this at about 24 weeks - and when my mw checked, she said my it was because my uterus had moved up, and so all other organs get squashed etc.....and the place you most likely feel pain is at your ribs.

xx


----------



## pinkmac85

I have gotten this a few times..it takes my breath away when it happens! My MW says its because my uterus is moving up so everything else is getting pushed up and squished.


----------



## Janisdkh

Wish mine was.. Mine starts almost as soon as I get a positive. I know mine is an ulcer though because I was checked. Hope you get checked!


----------



## happy&healthy

Thanks everyone. I'll ask my Dr. next time I see her.


----------

